
Show HN: GitHub Notifier - ghprndev
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-notifier/ekjiicgclcmjodoijejldoohdlomjlhl
======
_jomo
There's also "Git Notifier" which sends you emails about forks, stars, and
(un)follows on GitHub:

[https://gitnotifier.io/](https://gitnotifier.io/)

~~~
Usu
Author here, thank you for posting! I'll be around to answer any question :)

------
scotthew1
not totally on topic, but i really wish chrome would leverage os level
notifications instead of rolling their own thing. they've been pretty wonky
for me on el capitan lately and i really don't see much added value in the
first place.

~~~
_jomo
Firefox 44 added Web Push support [0]. They give you OS notifications even
after closing the web site they're coming from. According to CanIUse Chrome
has partial support for it[1].

0: [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/01/web-push-arrives-in-
firefo...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/01/web-push-arrives-in-firefox-44/)
1: [http://caniuse.com/#feat=push-api](http://caniuse.com/#feat=push-api)

------
esac
github notifications are hard, starring is too low frequency while watching is
too much spam is there something like a monthly/weekly digest for repos?

~~~
icebraining
There's
[https://ifttt.com/connect/github/email_digest](https://ifttt.com/connect/github/email_digest)

~~~
esac
>full personal info

>access to private repos

>read and write access to github

that's a little too much but thanks for the suggestion

~~~
striking
Yeah, I'm curious why it needs write access or personal info beyond your
email.

~~~
jzelinskie
I don't know if things have improved, but the last time I worked with GitHub's
API, they only had one scope for working with repositories and it pretty much
gives you the ability to do everything.

------
joshschreuder
There are RSS feeds for releases too, quite handy as I use them to get release
notifications / notes on things like uBlock to find out what's new.

Eg.
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/tags.atom](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/tags.atom)

Also good for smaller things like npm components that might not have a blog
you can subscribe to for updates

------
Legion
These sorts of projects always want me to fill in a list of repos to "watch".
We've got an organization full of repos, with new ones coming on and old ones
being archived all the time.

I want to just say "watch this organization", and anything that gets assigned
to me in that org, I get notified for. I don't want to have to manage a
notifier every time new repos get added or archived.

~~~
imjacobclark
Great suggestion! That's next on the feature list!

------
pvinis
ive been using [https://sibbell.com/about/](https://sibbell.com/about/). it
emails you when any of your starred repos gets a new release. im happy with
it.

------
inumedia
Doesn't work for me. Keep getting spammed about not being signed in.

------
masukomi
does this just NOT work for private repos?

~~~
imjacobclark
[https://github.com/imjacobclark/github-
notifier/issues/2#iss...](https://github.com/imjacobclark/github-
notifier/issues/2#issuecomment-180613443) outlines what may be causing your
issue.

